# Bull red fishing 10-20



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

edjman called and asked if I was ready to go bull red fishing. 
Well heck yeah, let's go.

So he came over spent the night and this morning Susan, his mom, my wife, Evan and I tried the surf.
WE drove all the way to MacFaddin beach and it was angry surf and the highest tide I ever saw there. Right as we turned the rear tires slipped. I stopped, then I got some buckets of water and wet the sand so we could back out with some expert pushing by Susan and Evan.
We turned tail and ran, I was searching my mind for an alternative.

We came up with one and we hit it for the rest of the day.
When we got there it was on, a running tide was coming and the first four rods cast out hooked a red fish.
I had two on that broke some old braided line, so I was out while re-spooling.
Evan connected with this toad of a bull red fish, 43" long and huge wide and fat.
A little later later i landed a 35" bull red fish and that was it for the rest of the day as the tide fell slack and the action died.
We hung on and caught bait, sand trout and croaker, but only had a couple of hard head pulls with the slack water on the big rods.
We left at 4:30 and headed home.
Any day you catch a bull red is a good day, Evan caught a toad of a bull red too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish. Sweet catches.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish. Great save on what started as a rough day.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like a good day. If you ever want to go catch bulls till your arms fall off just let me know.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> Sounds like a good day. If you ever want to go catch bulls till your arms fall off just let me know.


are you going this weekend?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Salty-Noob said:


> are you going this weekend?


No, I have to work. Besides, if I went fishing all the time there wouldn't be anything left for other people to catch.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> no, i have to work. Besides, if i went fishing all the time there wouldn't be anything left for other people to catch.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Dry sand stuck is NO FUN! My worst was near Jewett TX of all places.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish Sargent wasn't so far from me or I would sharkchum.


----------

